# HDTV | What is the cheapest way with my setup?



## SRT4B (Sep 14, 2004)

This is my TV:

Sony 57" Widescreen HD-Ready Rear-Projection TV w/ DVI Input & 2-Tuner PIP - Silver

Model: KP57WS510

Bring that home theater experience into focus with the knock-your-socks-off clarity of this big Sony 57" widescreen HD-ready TV. Capable of 1080i high-def display, this rear-projection TV also features DRC circuitry that upgrades 480i signals to 480p or 960i for enhanced definition and sharpness even from standard signals. And the TwinView 2-tuner picture-in-picture can split the screen into two equal halves for monitoring 2 shows or events at once.

Learn more about HDTV.

HD-ready: Fully capable of high-definition display when connected to an optional HDTV source. Conventional analog TV reception is provided via a built-in NTSC tuner.

Progressive scanning maximizes the picture quality of progressive-scan DVD players, set-top boxes and digital video recorders

Learn more about creating the ultimate surround sound home theater by pairing this Sony Digital TV with a Sony DVD Dream System



http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ductCategoryId=pcmcat31800050029&type=product

I currently have a four room setup with a 522 on my TV.

I have looked at an antenna, but it looks like my TV does not have a HD tuner, it is just HD Ready.

Is my only option paying an extra 15$ a month to E* & buying a 811 or 921 for 500-1000?

Thanks!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you want to stay with E* then the 811 and 921 are the only options available now, unless you find a 6000+8PSK+8VSB box on E-Bay or something, sorry.


----------



## dhomoney (Sep 8, 2004)

SRT4B said:


> This is my TV:
> 
> Sony 57" Widescreen HD-Ready Rear-Projection TV w/ DVI Input & 2-Tuner PIP - Silver
> 
> ...


Not knowing where you live, you could by from walmart the USDigital receiver and then buy the RCA 1200 series antenna and you should be all set to receive OTA HD.


----------

